# Back in the Saddle after heart surgery



## Bikeboy (Feb 2, 2014)

Hello everyone, I just discovered this forum as I begin mapping my way back to cycling fitness after an aortic valve replacement surgery in Auguast 2013. The level of fitness I like is the ability to ride 100 miles any given day -- not at race speeds (6 hours) 

Does anyone have any similar experiences?


----------



## n2deep (Mar 23, 2014)

Bike Boy,, not sure anyone will admit to it but me,, so PM me and lets talk..

Best Regards N2deep


----------

